# So Cal AMR Paramedic Jobs



## EMTshred (Nov 2, 2021)

Been a member here for a few years now and finally got around to earning that P Card.

Wanted to get some input (if possible) on peoples experience on *AMR Ventura County *vs. *AMR San Bernardino County*. Ive seen their scopes of practice, so for me living in Los Angeles , the biggest thing for me would be call volume and pay differences. Any medics/ emts in the field willing to share some insight? 

If I heard right, AMR Ventura is unionized. Ive also seen their website post up a 15k sign on bonus (which im sure is cut apart through at least 2 years)


Any info helps! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Nov 3, 2021)

What are your career goals?


----------



## EMTshred (Nov 4, 2021)

Mufasa556 said:


> What are your career goals?


Fire department is the Career goal. But I first got into EMS as an EMT with the goal of becoming a medic.


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2021)

I thought Hall was still offering a $10k bonus for paramedics across the board and even hiring direct to East Kern (all 48 hour shifts) as they’re in the process of upstaffing in the desert and re-acquiring Ca City.

It might be worth a look. The 48’s give you 8 days off. Just make sure to tell them about your end goal, they’ll love it.


----------



## EMTshred (Nov 4, 2021)

VentMonkey said:


> I thought Hall was still offering a $10k bonus for paramedics across the board and even hiring direct to East Kern (all 48 hour shifts) as they’re in the process of upstaffing in the desert and re-acquiring Ca City.
> 
> It might be worth a look. The 48’s give you 8 days off. Just make sure to tell them about your end goal, they’ll love it.


Oh being on here I've absolutely heard of the legendary Hall Ambulance love for the fire service haha. But with that been said, the few Hall Ambulance Medics I've had the chance to talk to enjoy working there


----------



## VentMonkey (Nov 4, 2021)

EMTshred said:


> Oh being on here I've absolutely heard of the legendary Hall Ambulance love for the fire service haha. But with that been said, the few Hall Ambulance Medics I've had the chance to talk to enjoy working there


It’s ah-ight.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2021)

EMTshred said:


> Fire department is the Career goal. But I first got into EMS as an EMT with the goal of becoming a medic.



Apply for CAL FIRE. I believe applications are still open.

#shamelessplug


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 4, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> Apply for CAL FIRE. I believe applications are still open.
> 
> #shamelessplug


I think for TAU they are, two of my friends just got perm 2 Medic offers


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 4, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> I think for TAU they are, two of my friends just got perm 2 Medic offers



I thought I saw an email for perm applications. Oh well, LT or TAU you’ll get a perm offer that I guarantee.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 4, 2021)

CALEMT said:


> I thought I saw an email for perm applications. Oh well, LT or TAU you’ll get a perm offer that I guarantee.


Yes if you have list eligibility


----------



## EMTshred (Nov 5, 2021)

Forsure! Thanks! One thing that sticks out is that places are hurting for medics just about every county. Just trying to work that to my advantage.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Nov 14, 2021)

Rancho Cucamonga division of AMR (and I believe Redlands too) is offering $26 an hour starting medic with up to $45 an hour. They're also negotiating a new contract so it should go up from there.


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Nov 14, 2021)

As a reminder, fight for yourself if you go in for one of these positions. They're desperate and are bringing in traveling medics to fill their vacancies.

Value yourself and demand more. But wait for an offer letter before negotiating a wage!  And give a range. If their range is 26-45, make yours 30-40 (if new), and sell yourself. Mention how you're an excellent provider, work well with fire departments, and have excellent customer service, etc.

This is our moment in time to finally get fairly compensated for our work!

Redlands and rancho are unions shops BTW.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 14, 2021)

Uclabruin103 said:


> As a reminder, fight for yourself if you go in for one of these positions. They're desperate and are bringing in traveling medics to fill their vacancies.
> 
> Value yourself and demand more. But wait for an offer letter before negotiating a wage!  And give a range. If their range is 26-45, make yours 30-40 (if new), and sell yourself. Mention how you're an excellent provider, work well with fire departments, and have excellent customer service, etc.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the union is failing you if you need times like these to get fairly compensated for your work.


----------



## EMTshred (Nov 14, 2021)

Uclabruin103 said:


> As a reminder, fight for yourself if you go in for one of these positions. They're desperate and are bringing in traveling medics to fill their vacancies.
> 
> Value yourself and demand more. But wait for an offer letter before negotiating a wage!  And give a range. If their range is 26-45, make yours 30-40 (if new), and sell yourself. Mention how you're an excellent provider, work well with fire departments, and have excellent customer service, etc.
> 
> ...


That's absolutely how I think of it as well! Being union is definitely a plus. I went out to Rancho last week just to speak to some of the crews to get some insight. They did mention that negotiating between their union and AMR.  The time is absolutely now


----------



## EMTshred (Nov 14, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sounds like the union is failing you if you need times like these to get fairly compensated for your work.


That sounds like a fair assessment. However it seems that ems unions never seem to get the support they need to take the battle to Ambulance companies.  It's a two way street with unions. You get what you give. Few amount of ems companies paying well. But the ones that do are absolutely union


----------



## Uclabruin103 (Nov 14, 2021)

ffemt8978 said:


> Sounds like the union is failing you if you need times like these to get fairly compensated for your work.


No, southern California ambulance companies wouldn't pay remotely close to these wages.  Well, maybe a few IFT companies and maybe some 10+ year employees at 911 companies.  Union or no union, employees are finally realizing what they're worth.


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 15, 2021)

How long can those pay rates last? AMR is not going to want to pay people like that for very long.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2021)

jgmedic said:


> How long can those pay rates last? AMR is not going to want to pay people like that for very long.


We have been told by management that at the start of the year the medics are getting a $5/hr pay raise. 

I think AMR is finally starting to realize that they will actually save money by trying to keep people with the company and that means paying them much better.

If you can keep 100% of the units staffed with full timers at a higher pay rate then you can cut down on the double time that you are having to pay people to work extra. Heck right now people have been getting double time and a half for a full 12 hours for only working a 6 hour shift.


----------



## Virgil (Nov 18, 2021)

EMTshred said:


> Been a member here for a few years now and finally got around to earning that P Card.
> 
> Wanted to get some input (if possible) on peoples experience on *AMR Ventura County *vs. *AMR San Bernardino County*. Ive seen their scopes of practice, so for me living in Los Angeles , the biggest thing for me would be call volume and pay differences. Any medics/ emts in the field willing to share some insight?
> 
> ...


Come to sunny ol' Riverside


----------



## EMTshred (Nov 18, 2021)

Virgil said:


> Come to sunny





DesertMedic66 said:


> We have been told by management that at the start of the year the medics are getting a $5/hr pay raise.
> 
> I think AMR is finally starting to realize that they will actually save money by trying to keep people with the company and that means paying them much better.
> 
> If you can keep 100% of the units staffed with full timers at a higher pay rate then you can cut down on the double time that you are having to pay people to work extra. Heck right now people have been getting double time and a half for a full 12 hours for only working a 6 hour shift.


That sounds like they pay is getting to a decent rate for living here in Socal. Do you work out for AMR? You mind if I shoot you a DM?


----------



## EMTshred (Nov 18, 2021)

Virgil said:


> Come to sunny ol' Riverside


How is it out there for the Riverside crews? Been thinking of going out there just to talk to some of the crews and get some first hand opinions


----------



## Virgil (Nov 18, 2021)

EMTshred said:


> How is it out there for the Riverside crews? Been thinking of going out there just to talk to some of the crews and get some first hand opinions



It’s definitely been better, I’m coming up on 2 1/2 years so my perspective is still pretty new but I’d be happy to discuss it. Shoot me a DM


----------



## Jn1232th (Dec 6, 2021)

In In Victorville. Apparently negotiations starting beginning of year so we will see what happens. I’m a medic with this being my third year at 21.88/hr. Due to increasing gas prices I had to go part time since financially wasn’t balancing out. 
Part time though I’m making more by doing a shift or two per week due to the incentives there offering. Double time for a 24 at the 8/hr rate is not to bad haha


----------

